# Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Neuer Trailer entführt nach Mittelerde



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Neuer Trailer entführt nach Mittelerde*

					Im neuen Trailer zur Amazon-Serie "Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht" werden die Zuschauer nach Mittelerde entführt und bekommen einen Eindruck von der Atmosphäre sowie ein Rätsel gestellt. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Der Herr der Ringe - Ringe der Macht: Neuer Trailer entführt nach Mittelerde*


----------



## RyzA (15. Juli 2022)

Vom Hocker reissen tut mich das jetzt nicht. Aber ich werde wohl mal reingucken.


----------



## RoadDog87 (15. Juli 2022)

Haha bei mir genau das Gegenteil. Bin jetzt etwas gehyped  Bin aber auch leicht mit Trailern zu bekommen. Ob die Serie mich dann wirklich so mitreißt, muss sich erst noch zeigen.


----------



## Birdy84 (15. Juli 2022)

Wenn man mal hinter die Kulissen schaut, wo ganz klar mehr Wert auf aktuelle Politik als eine, der Vorlage treue, Umsetzung gelegt wird, ist (bei mir) jeder Hype im Ansatz erstickt.


----------



## Leob12 (17. Juli 2022)

Birdy84 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal hinter die Kulissen schaut, wo ganz klar mehr Wert auf aktuelle Politik als eine, der Vorlage treue, Umsetzung gelegt wird, ist (bei mir) jeder Hype im Ansatz erstickt.


Ging ja nie darum alles halbwegs getreu umzusetzen.


----------

